# Picked Up My Boy 12"+ Black Diamond Rhom



## calc (May 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I am originally from the snakehead forum, I still have the snakeheads with me,
I am new to Piranhas, I bought 2 black rhoms earlier, 4" and 6", after keeping them for about 1 month, 
I said to myself, why don't I just go big, so I DID!! Sold the 2 small ones and ordered one!
12" black diamond rhom.

Lovely!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice fish!

How big is the tank?


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

One of the best rhoms I have ever seen! Now that's what I call a black diamond... Flawless


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Best looking rhom with those Fiery eyes...Awesome man...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy sh*t balls I want that rhomb








that is such a kick ass black piranha


----------



## jonnyblue (Mar 28, 2015)

here is mine only 9 inch but getting there lol


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Calc what kind of snakeheads do u have?


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

mine must be 3 or 4 inches


----------

